# What's Your Favorite Flower?



## pinkcotton (Oct 11, 2016)

After you vote, be sure to reply why you chose that certain flower.


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

Jacob's ladders are just so pretty! I love droopy flowers like that, and the bell shaped blooms are lovely.


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree, they're adorable! I love how the game makes you work for them.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 13, 2016)

Carnations or Tulips. They are some of my favorite flowers in real life, so they just add onto it.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 13, 2016)

Roses are my face in game and also my fav in real life! And while the carnation model looks great in game, not so much in the real world.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

i love white cosmos, they look like daisys which are the best flower


----------



## cloverette (Oct 13, 2016)

i like jacob's ladders the most but I feel like I should technically be voting for lilies- i like jacobs ladders because they look like lilies of the valley and theyre my favorite


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

The rose, because they come in so many different colors.


----------



## Gusmanak (Oct 13, 2016)

rose because they've got an attractive art to them, and come in orange/black/gold which are all great colors


----------



## Greggy (Oct 14, 2016)

I really like tulips the most! They have a subtle beauty in them, that's why I prefer growing them over the others. In my first town, I accidentally made a town landmark by making a tulip field full of colorful tulips. I find them easy to breed and the variety of hybrids is great.


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 14, 2016)

Rose comes in gold. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

dandelions

Black Roses


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 14, 2016)

either carnations or roses! i think the roses are nice because they look good in so many different colours, but the varieties of carnations that we do have are really pretty


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Jacobs Ladder and Lillies
No reason in particular I just think they look elegant and cute


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

I picked lilies because irl I love them. I never personally had a favorite flower until Bat for Lashes released their song "Lilies" and now that flower is my happy place. 

But roses are a close second because they generate so much money since they are a crowd favorite.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

Love the ladders and lilies too! :>


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 21, 2016)

My favorite flowers in the series are roses because I like the way they look as well as the variety of colors they come in. I'm especially fond of the orange, black, purple, and blue roses. Gold roses look nice too, though I use the Beautiful Town ordinance so I'd have to buy them from someone else if I wanted to landscape with them.

That said, I wish it weren't so difficult to actually get and keep a Rafflesia because my main town has a horror theme and I thought it would be a nice addition. That you can't have one after you've built a few Public Works Projects is disappointing to me.


----------



## Eline (Oct 26, 2016)

I voted Lily, but it was so hard. I really like the lilies, roses, tulips and carnations... Anyway, had to make a choise huh  
I'm just not very fond of the violets and pansies - though I do use them in my town c:


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

Lillies and Jacobs Flower. Both are a cute wittle flowers. But I have to go to Jacobs Flower because it's the more beautiful flower to me.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 27, 2016)

Think the roses are my favourite bur all of them are pretty


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks to EVERYONE who voted and replied  And I apologize for not including dandelions!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 28, 2016)

Jacob's Ladders because they're so pretty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cloverette said:


> i like jacob's ladders the most but I feel like I should technically be voting for lilies- i like jacobs ladders because they look like lilies of the valley and theyre my favorite


Jacobs Ladders are supposed to be the Lily of the Valley, it was a translation mistake I think, in HHD it's called lily of the valley now.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

My faves are purple roses! Or just all roses in general, lol.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I chose Pansies because there where a lot of pansies in my town when I first started, and I really liked the white ones. I always wore one in my hair, now it's been replaced with a lucky clover.


----------



## kylie32123 (Nov 4, 2016)

Roses. They have always been my favorite lel


----------



## sineadparade (Nov 5, 2016)

I voted roses; I love the design and how lovely they look in all the colors. Tulips are a close second for the same reasons!


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

The roses; they look nice in any platform or game (WW or ACNL) and they come in very pretty colors! The blue and gold have to be my favorite rose colors but they all look good. A second for me would be the carnations. They share the same reasons as the roses and I just have more of them in my town for some reason


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Rose, because I love the different colours they come in...my personal favourite being black ones.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

Roses or pansies!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 20, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

Definitely lilies! All of the colors look nice, but I like black and white lilies especially.


----------



## Capeet (Dec 20, 2016)

Carnations and Jacob's ladders are my favorites. I like how elegant and delicate the carnations look and how they seem to have a bit of a glow to them. Jacob's ladders are just so pretty and cute, and it's nice that they look so different to the other flowers. Jacob's ladders bring nice variation.

My ultimate favorite is the dandelion, though, or rather, dandelion puffs. I just love them! It's a shame they're not permanent.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 20, 2016)

I like roses the most because of their colour variety, but I'm also very fond of white and purple violets. Jacob's Ladders are nice too but I don't think I'd have a town full of them, they're prettier in moderation and more effective as centre pieces to arrangements.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 20, 2016)

I love Jacob's Ladder, it's really beautiful ~ (๑♡3♡๑)


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 20, 2016)

orange cosmos. they look like wildflowers that would likely spring up anywhere. I also like most white flowers in the game. I'm kinda thinking I want to make my town completely white and purple or something.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 20, 2016)

I voted jacob ladder because are little and simple
  but in reality my favorite flowers are dandelions ^_^
I love the little animation related to them


----------



## wizard (Dec 20, 2016)

I chose Jacob's Ladders because they are so beautiful and I love their color and their shape and how they're droopy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> orange cosmos. they look like wildflowers that would likely spring up anywhere. I also like most white flowers in the game. I'm kinda thinking I want to make my town completely white and purple or something.



My town is going to be completely white and purple, it's like that around my house but most of the town is empty and barren because I still have a lot to do on the town.


----------



## hamster (Dec 20, 2016)

roses. specifically white


----------



## dino (Dec 20, 2016)

carnations! they just look really complex and delicately lovely. all the layers make me happy. also, i like that they're a bit hard to get because that means you gotta work for them if you like them, but they are symmetrical unlike jacob's ladders whoop


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 20, 2016)

I love the tulips, they just seem to be such a solid mass of colour.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 21, 2016)

Carnations, mostly because they're the most detailed flowers in the game. I love having them in my house <3 They just look so pretty.
Second would be either Roses or Pansies, I have a ton of them in my town. I like the Black and Purple roses the most <3


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

i love the carnations, but roses are a close second c:


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 2, 2017)

I love the pink lily's <3


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 4, 2017)

Carnation. For a while I made around 14,000bells a day just selling white carnations in my game. Plus they just look really neat. Next to that dandelions are so cute! Or Jacob's latter's they stand out and remind me of IRL honey suckles or bleeding hearts sorta.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 3, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 3, 2017)

My favourites are Roses, tulips, and jacobs ladders
but as i only had to pick on i went for tulips.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 3, 2017)

I love carnations and blue roses!! <3 Mostly cuz they're cute and hard to get! I also like black roses a lot~


----------



## Angieyvonne (Feb 4, 2017)

Tulips


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 5, 2017)

I love roses. Especially the yellow ones.


----------



## Laurelinde (Feb 8, 2017)

Lilies for me I think, but I do love how bright the colors are on the tulips in-game.


----------



## Lululand (Feb 8, 2017)

I really like cosmos flowers. I like white cosmos the best, but honestly I think that almost every shade they can come in is the best flower there is in that particular colour. Pink cosmos are absolutely lovely. And I really like that black cosmos arent completely dark but have that lil spot of orange in the middle. Yeah. Cosmos are awesome.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 12, 2017)

i have a giant garden of tulips of random colors and its so pretty. tulips are really simple looking in acnl so theyre great. also a sidenote the combination of pink and yellow tulips is the besttt

they made a lot of the tulip colors really bright in new leaf but I kinda wish they were simple pastel like in city folk. pink tulips went hot pink in new leaf...


----------



## Analena (Feb 18, 2017)

Roses, just because I love the pink ones!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Tulips (orange, purple, pink) are my favorite then followed by blue roses, then probably orange and black cosmos.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 19, 2017)

Jacob's Ladder just because I've never had a perfect town before thus these are rare new flowers to me lol


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 19, 2017)

Tulips are beautiful in my opinion!


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

Honestly, I like roses because they're the most profitable


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the violets.


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 2, 2017)

Carnations! I really wish there were more colors
They are also my fav flowers irl


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 2, 2017)

Carnations and roses! I do love those pretty little Jacob's Ladders, too, though.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

Honestly, I really love cosmos! They're so pretty. I love the pink and black ones. I also like violets, especially the purple and white ones! ♥


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 2, 2017)

I like a combination of pink and white roses.


----------



## catmerchant (Mar 5, 2017)

jacobs ladders and white carnations all the way! I love love love white flowers and they just look so pretty


----------



## Bellflower (Mar 5, 2017)

The roses are my favorite! I currently have a bunch lined up right now in hopes of making pink hybrids!


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely roses. They mean so many things, love,  friendship,  etc. A close second is the carnation. Both are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 6, 2017)

Ever since the first Animal Crossing in the U.S., I've really liked pansies, especially the white ones.
But I really like carnations and jacob's ladders too. Mostly I like ladders because they mean perfect town status and are very sparse in number. I'm not entirely sure my favourite out of the three though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

I love pansies. Especially the blue ones. No matter where I put them on my town, they always make everything look really nice. I love them in real life, too, along with hibiscus and sunflowers. They always bring me joy


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 14, 2017)

I like roses, but only the pink, white, and purple ones...so I voted for Jacob's Ladders. It's really satisfying to see them sprout up around town. I'm surprised that cosmos aren't more popular because I think the pink and yellow ones are really cute.


----------



## kenna (Mar 18, 2017)

carnations. they kind of look higher quality compared to the others


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2017)

my favorites are the orange cosmos, black cosmos, and blue pansies.  (so i voted 2 out of the 3:  cosmos)...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

Roses are my irl favorite. Love the black ones in-game. Close second Jacob's Ladders for my mayor ego.


----------



## Britts (Mar 31, 2017)

Roses! Not a surprise since that's my favorite flower irl too. The other flowers are meh to me, I want to fill my town with roses.


----------



## Isalami (Apr 1, 2017)

Carnations because they're elegant and pretty, I also love how the pink ones look as furniture~


----------



## fenris (Apr 1, 2017)

I like lilies, Jacob's ladders, and roses best!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

Cosmos. I always grow them around my house and near the beach.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

I love roses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

